# [ODMP] Pine Lake Police Department, Georgia ~ August 11, 2005



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Pine Lake Police Department was killed in the line of duty on August 11, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17841*


----------

